# Crappie In The Olentangy River?



## bjpatrick (Jun 18, 2010)

I caught a nice crappie last night and couldn't believe it. The crappie caught was actually really nice considering the size and weight. Are there any other fish species I should know about that loom in the Olentangy River? Saugeye maybe?


----------



## striperfreak (Apr 30, 2004)

Yea, saugeye, crappie, largemouth, even caught a white bass on a buzzbait the other night................seen a few muskie over the years


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

All sorts of crazy fish be in that dirty river!


----------



## gerb (Apr 13, 2010)

Mushijobah said:


> All sorts of crazy fish be in that dirty river!


just keep a lookout for this guy:


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

plenty of saugeye...the question is "to eat, or not to eat?"


----------



## symba (May 23, 2008)

I_Shock_Em said:


> plenty of saugeye...the question is "to eat, or not to eat?"


IMO- Olentangy eyes are a bit more fishy tasting that Scioto eyes.


----------



## FishThis (Sep 2, 2005)

Most of these reports of crappie and eyes are around King Ave & 5th...Right?

Have any of you caught any crappie or eyes north of 5th and south of 270?


----------



## ittybittyfishy (May 28, 2010)

I caught a 14in white bass just north of campus. There are a few good crappie holes by campus also. Another species that looms in the Olentangy is the sheephead.


----------



## striperfreak (Apr 30, 2004)

There are saugeye and crappie throughout the river. I have never caught a sheephead though I usually fish north of the city.


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

saugeye and crappie are throughout the entire river


----------



## FishThis (Sep 2, 2005)

I've fished the Olentangy for about 3yrs now north of campus and south of 270 and the only species of fish that I've caught have been, smallies, rock bass and white bass.

I'd think with Delaware draining to it, there would be more saugeye and crappie within the river.

However, if you say you've caught them between the stretch I mentioned above, it will only be a matter of time.


----------



## mwebb (Jul 11, 2010)

I've caught several nice saugeyes between Dodridge and W.N. Broadway over the years.There are several species of bluegill,black and white crappies,bass,catfish,drum,carp,have seen gar.It isn't the cleanest stretch of water due to rain run-off and 315. There are fish.


----------



## mwebb (Jul 11, 2010)

The Olentangy floods into Antrim Lake sometimes.The state record saugeye came from Antrim.There are some very large fish in that lake.


----------

